
Apple Discontinues Thunderbolt Display - Garbage
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/23/apple-discontinues-thunderbolt-display/
======
bdcravens
This kinda sucks, but I've had 2 displays go out in the past year and I had to
repair (fortunately it was easy enough DIY if you can find the main panel,
otherwise it's $600 if done by a "Genius"). With no USB3, price, and much
heavier than other 1440 displays, it was no longer a leader, unless you needed
the extra webcam or the Apple logo.

I know there's some decent IPS displays out there; is there a good way to
daisy chain on a MBP and retain decent specs?

